# Best Handgun Caliber



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Of particular interest to me was their thoughts on .410 handgun ammo as I just picked up a Bond Arms Ranger II in .410/45 Colt.

I call it the double barrel pocket shotgun. You scoff? That's 5 000 buck in a 3" shell. While certainly not "the best" it is definitely a formidable load.

Thoughts?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Good video. Made me feel more comfortable with my .40 caliber Glock compared to something bigger, but got me headed to the basement to put a shotgun in my room. Going to buy some 00 buckshot, but until then my Browning A5 semi -auto throwing 4 shot down the hallway will do.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Just be very aware of what is on the other side of the wall or door. Nothing hits what it is pointed at 100% of the time.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not sure how valid much of this data is or how much stock I'd put in its conclusions.
Interesting to discuss, for sure.
But I don't feel the science or math is.......necessarily good.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Right now the best handgun caliber is the one you can get ammo for.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Depends of intended purpose for use...... like any tool


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My experience with Judge, Governor, Cobra and Comanche 410s is enough I don’t want any. A good 38 or 9mm seems much more useful, Anything bigger , 357- 45acp ect would be even better. A 12g full of buck is a different story.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Does the Bond take 3”? I have the Judge and it takes 3”. I took on trade the Governor that
Only took 2 1/2 i believe and had a harder time finding the shells for it so traded it away for a Ruger single six and a Remington 870 combo and some cash. I got the better end of the deal for sure. I just didn’t care for the limited ammo size I could use


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Got a Taurus judge magnum (3in) recently for my woods gun .... not impressed with the shot shells #4 at 8 yards, long colt shot ok at 50yrds, haven't shot any 3in 000 out of it yet
Still need to spend a little time with it now I acquired more ammo in different flavors


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Good video. Made me feel more comfortable with my .40 caliber Glock compared to something bigger, but got me headed to the basement to put a shotgun in my room. Going to buy some 00 buckshot, but until then my Browning A5 semi -auto throwing 4 shot down the hallway will do.


Here's mine,










shot1buck said:


> Does the Bond take 3”? I have the Judge and it takes 3”. I took on trade the Governor that
> Only took 2 1/2 i believe and had a harder time finding the shells for it so traded it away for a Ruger single six and a Remington 870 combo and some cash. I got the better end of the deal for sure. I just didn’t care for the limited ammo size I could use


Yes, you have to buy the 4.25" barrel. I found some 3" buckshot on Gunbroker. When it gets here I'll post up my patterns. Remington claims 1125fps, so I'm thinking about 975 out of a handgun. For sure, it's a short range deal.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Best = 1 cm


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

A hit with a .22 beats a miss with a .500 Mag.

Thirty years ago I would have nothing but a .45 ACP, .45 Long Colt, or .44 Special. Today's ammunition I'm good with a 9mm and premium ammo. Most of the time I'm just carrying a .380 LCP, and a blade.


----------

